

A Multiple Inheritance Pattern for JavaScript - mckoss
http://wiki.pageforest.com/#js-patterns/mro

======
mckoss
I've been thinking about a clean way to handle multiple inheritance (for mix-
in style classes) in JavaScript for a while. I think this approach is the best
I've come up with so far.

There's more documentation (and source) on this github repo:

<https://github.com/mckoss/namespace/wiki/funcs.js>

